# Magia por categorías > Magia de Cerca >  A.E 2.0 o misled

## jose castiñeiras gonzalez

Hola, una dudilla de compra. Lo único que si me dijéseis los pros y los contras, pues mejor. Gracias.

----------


## pujoman

Hola, te comento que tengo el AE 2.0 y del misled se su funcionamiento. Ventaja del AE: pues que puedes mostrar por ambas partes el billete y el efecto es mas impactante por eso. Desventajas tienes que saber hacer un cambio de billetes(aunque en el dvd te lo explica), tambien debes fabricarte el gimmick.
el misled el efecto es semejante pero sin mostrar ambas partes. desventajas: eso que solo se ve de frente(el efecto es el mismo), ventajas, billete prestado y lapiz examinable.

saludos

----------


## jose castiñeiras gonzalez

gracias pujoman, sabes cual fue el que hizo Piedrahita, es que hay un punto que me descoloca, y es que él no hizo ningún cambio de billete, y sin embargo había personas detrás.   :shock:  :shock: 
Explicación?¿?¿

----------


## jproiz

El que hizo Piedrahita es el Misled, lo de la gente por detrás... pues lo ve todo, como en muchos otros juegos de los que realizan totalmente rodeados (algun cambio de billete que hizo Inés con FP, la moneda en la lata....etc) , así que hay dos opciones: 1ª les importa una mierda que se vea el secreto, 2ª al igual que Blaine, Angel y demás tienen gente compinchada o bien para cubrir angulos malos o para hacer creer al telespectador (sobre todo al mago) que son tan buenos que pueden hacer cualquier cosa en cualquier sitio. Yo me inclino a pensar que es la opcion 2, que es la menos mala, pero quien sabe....


Un saludo

----------


## jose castiñeiras gonzalez

Gracias por aclarar el concepto. En cuanto a lo de los compinches, no estoy de acuerdo, ya que es uno de los requisitos a cumplir. Sí es verdad que a veces dices tú: ¿cómo es que el espectador no se da cuenta?
En fin, habrá que hablar con los productores para que nos lo acalren..jeje  :Smile1:  
Por cierto, me interesa que sigan comentando el efecto de cuál prefieren
Gracias

----------


## pujoman

has oido hablar de Just Passin' Thru? hay videos, miralo y opina, lo tngo, es semejante al misled pero con lapiz trucado, has de hacer cambio de lapiz.

saludos

----------


## jproiz

El A.E 2.0 solo lo conozco por el video demostrativo, así te indico mi preferencia en base a ese video. Prefiero el misled porque, aunque es cierto que no puedes enseñar el billete por los dos lados, si que puedes abrir el billete para mostrar que está atravesado, y la acción de rasgar el billete con el lapiz y mostrar luego que no está roto me parece muy buena.

Conozco otra versión, de Jay Sankey, que se llama Dough. Billete prestado, lápiz o boligrafo prestado y un post-it. Me gusta menos, pero ahí está.





> En cuanto a lo de los compinches, no estoy de acuerdo, ya que es uno de los requisitos a cumplir.


Bueno, quizá compinche no sea la palabra acertada, pero se aproxima. De lo que sí que puedes estar seguro es que en muchos de sus juegos, el que está detrás lo ve todo, así que probablemente esa gente no es "público profano". Otro de los requisitos es no utilizar trucos de cámara, y hombre... trucos propiamente dichos no usan (cumplen estrictamente el requisito), pero se aprovechan de ella que da gusto. Además, ten en cuenta que esos requisitos están puestos para que se los crea el público profano, que es a quien está dirigido el programa (supongo), y luego ellos pueden tomarse pequeñas "licencias".  No sé, será que la edad me ha vuelto desconfiado    :Smile1:  

Un saludo

----------


## ignoto

El de la barbita que está detrás se rie porque lo está viendo todo. No está compinchado, es que da igual.
¿Que lo ven? Sólo es una o dos personas. No van a publicar un libro ni a realizar una serie del mago enmascarado con ello.
Paranoias, las justas.

----------


## BITTOR

Hay una version de Dan Harlan con billete prestado y boligrafo prestado que es una pasada; a mi me engaño, no tiene angulos y puedes hacerlo rodeado. Piedrahita recuerdo que hizo dos penetraciones y no lo recuerdo muy bien pero me da que la segunda que es en la que habia gente por detras usó la tecnica de Harlan. Ahora estoy todo el dia en la uni pero en cuanto llegue a casa os lo miro y os digo cual es.

----------

